# Carb kit for a 640086A Tecumseh carb



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

My single stage Toro stalls out when it hits the snow, it's around ten years old so I might need a carb rebuild but only finding new carbs. Anyone know if a rebuild kit is available for this carb?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

According to the parts list, part number 632760B (item-60) is the carb repair kit for your 640086B.

Tecumseh TEC-640086A, 5258 Mfg. No., 640086A-TEC Parts Diagrams for Carburetor

This is a link to the operation of your carb.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_640084b.asp


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks grunt, funny because I was on both Jacks engine site and also the outdoor power info site but could not find anything but new carbs. You rock, love this forum!


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Just bought the OEM kit on ebay from Randys small engines for under $11.00 + free shipping, just what I needed.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad to have helped, just follow the instructions in the link I posted and you should do fine with the rebuild.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Donyboy on youtube has some awesome videos on small engine repairs, maintenance and troubleshooting. His vid's have helped me with everything from my chainsaw's and lawnmowers to snowthrowers.
Thanks again!


----------

